# 2 Man Houston (Katy) Herf



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

Headed to LSUTiger's place Sat. to watch the football game. Drank some good beer, watched a great game, and smoked some awesome sticks. 1st up were RyJ Churchhills, followed by Siglo VI's. Pretty much the best cigar smoking day of my life to date.:w  
Also was treated to an excellent steak courtesy of his wife...thanks again. I'd highly recommend any Houston area gorillas to take him up on his offer. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=571138#post571138
















The garagaherf set-up is coming along nicely as well.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Good food,:dr Good smokes is what life is all about.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

You think either one of you will make it on Wednesday to the HMH?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice set up.

Who wouldn't enjoy smoking good cigars with good company in there.

Nice .....


----------



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

12stones said:


> You think either one of you will make it on Wednesday to the HMH?


I'm doubtful...wife and baby are home from visiting family and it would be tuff for me to get all the way downtown on a weeknight. I'm gonna have to settle for pics and wait for the next one :hn


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome time, especially when the sticks are as good as those.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Stogmeister said:


> I'm doubtful...wife and baby are home from visiting family and it would be tuff for me to get all the way downtown on a weeknight. I'm gonna have to settle for pics and wait for the next one :hn


Pics? Ha! If we get a couple of "beer goddesses" to pose with us, I don't think we'll have any trouble convincing you to come to the next one.


----------

